# Jean-Baptiste Krumpholtz



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

I did mention him before in a thread, but; I just wanted to share more of his music and make a thread dedicated to him here.

He is growing on me immensley as one of my favourite composers of the Classical era, and for those who don't know, he is a composer of over 50 Harp sonatas, and 6 Harp Concertos. Recordings of his works are rare but very satisfying.

Here is the link to my original thread that first brought me to like the composer, after I bought a 300+ year old manuscript of one of his 5th Harp concerto I had a listen to it and fell in love straight away:
http://www.talkclassical.com/45135-18th-century-manuscript-jean.html?highlight=jean+baptiste

And honestly, the Harp is becoming one of my favourite instruments too, a elegant but overshadowed instrument before-hand, now I like it so much more.

-----------

Will post mostly videos here of his works where ever I find them so we can all enjoy him together


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

First post: The adagio from what I belive to be his 4th Concerto, sorry if I am wrong. Beautiful, extremely tranquil and calm, with the orchestra coming in like a breeze of wind is how I best describe this piece.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Also his 6th Concerto in full which I posted back on the other thread, a very lively and joyful piece.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes, Krumpholtz has long been one of my all-time favorite harp composers. There is something intoxicating about his music, a sort of rich exoticism that you don't see in anyone else... apart from Delius, I suppose. I strongly recommend his Op. 17 sonatas.

-Portamento


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Portamento said:


> Yes, Krumpholtz has long been one of my all-time favorite harp composers. There is something intoxicating about his music, a sort of rich exoticism that you don't see in anyone else... apart from Delius, I suppose. I strongly recommend his Op. 17 sonatas.
> 
> -Portamento


I agree entirely, his music flows very well and predictably, a sort of naturalness to it. Also I will look into his Op.17 as well as the rest of his Sonatas.

Good to see someone else knows him without me having to spread the word


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's such peaceful music, wonderful, thanks for reminding Jamie.


----------

